
Cantor Crankery and Worthless Wankery  - wglb
http://scienceblogs.com/goodmath/2010/01/cantor_crankery_and_worthless.php
======
RiderOfGiraffes
Interesting article - thank you. The comments are especially enlightening,
demonstrating that people can't express themselves clearly, and can't read
what others have written. Thus they go around in ever decreasing circles, with
the occasional bright spot.

<sigh>

Other submissions here on a similar theme:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1070604>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1071734>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1086556>

(edited after reading more of the comments)

